# Killing Armadillos?



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, please advise me here. Would a snare over the burrow (under a raised bed) do the trick? Guess I need something tougher than the twine I've used to snare a squirrel? 

I like to live and let live but my lawn looks like they've been playing polo and golf over it.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Jenn said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, please advise me here. Would a snare over the burrow (under a raised bed) do the trick? Guess I need something tougher than the twine I've used to snare a squirrel?
> 
> I like to live and let live but my lawn looks like they've been playing polo and golf over it.


 A 22 will do wonders also.If you happen to know any trappers they would loan you a cable snare with a lock that will catch them.They don't cost but a few(3 or 4 bucks)but,you might have to buy a dozen from a trappers supply.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Eddie. Think it's time to get a live trap and then use the 22 since I don't want to sit up all night. Will go to that if we can't coax it into the live trap (will sit it in front somehow of its burrow- maybe some barriers to funnel it.)

ETA reading about the snares they look too effective to risk my or a neighbor's cat ending up in it somehow.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I don't like the concept of killing armadilloes. My dogs do....

But, if you're going to do it, you'll HAVE to build 'barriers' or 'funnels' pushing them toward the trap. One of the few folks nearby who 'care' about their yard occasionally put out these elaborate little mini fences across their yard... the dilloes are herded toward the trap... in a few days, you see the fence down... must work!


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

do you know about what time they are coming through? I had one that was around awhile. I didn't mind cause he was eating the fire ants. If he was heading towards the yard near the dogs I'd walk up and tap on him with a stick. After about 3 days of this I didn't see it no more.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

When you catch 'em cook 'em and eat 'em, they're actually pretty good eating.
No use letting 'em go to waste.


"During the Depression, armadillos were often eaten by hungry people. They were called &#8220;Hoover hogs&#8221; by people angry with then-President Herbert Hoover&#8217;s broken promise of a chicken in every pot. The meat is said to taste like fine-grained, high-quality pork."

https://www.msu.edu/~nixonjos/armadillo/faq.html


I have eaten them and they did taste like pork.

.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

They also are one of the few wild critters that carry leprosy so you don't wanna handle one without gloves. They also have an interesting habit of jumping straight up when startled. That's how one killed itself when I tried to scare it off the dirt road and finally drove over it. It jumped and cracked it's shell open to the point it died. Dumb critter and dumb move which would've worked fine if it hadn't been under a truck.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Uhh wouldn't eat them. Some DO carry leprosy still. There is no real way of telling which ones have them & which ones dont. Was told, if you "cook it properly" but still why chance it.

They are stupid, almost blind & almost def. Thats why God put them in a shell. I usually have to use the .22 or shot gun if they just keep coming back. But if you harass them enough, they usually will avoid that area. Have had them walk right up to my, bump into my foot, sniff it & go around me. Dog usually runs them around the area for while before they go in a hole & he gives up barking & trying to dig it. It almost always moves on after that.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

O just shoot the dang thing!!!! Good God Almighty!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep, I've generally found shooting them much less of a hassle than trying to trap them. A SureFire flashlight and a Ruger .22 handgun works for me, although the Sig 9mm comes into play sometimes. No need to sit up all night, just take a peek out there once in a while, and you'll get him eventually.
My garden is near the house, so I go out there with the flashlight turned off, and listen for a bit...if he's scratchin' and diggin', you'll hear it, or possibly smell it, 'cuz they can be stinky as all getout.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

'Possum on the half shell. 
If you have a baseball bat handy, just stand in his way and he'll come to you. Then just simple knock him into yesterday.


----------

